# FINALLY PICKED UP OUR 28BHS



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

HEY ALL. WE FINALLY PICKED UP OUR 28BHS ON 3/10/04. TOOK ALITTLE LONGER AT THE DEALER BUT WHATS NEW.(NEVER ON TIME)
THE "BEAST" (AS MY WIFE AND IN LAWS CALL IT) TOWED PERFECT. SO FAR WE HAVE ONLY FOUND A FEW MINOR ITEMS THAT NEED TWEEKING. DOORS NEED TO BE RE-ADJUSTED TO STAY LOCKED DURING TRANSIT. LIKE EVERYONE, HAD TO DO A GOOD CLEANING ON THE INSIDE OF THE CABINETS FOR SAWDUST SHAVINGS. SO FAR SO GOOD. 
THANKS TO ALL FOR ALL THE INFO YOU HAVE PUT ON HERE. I AM GOING TO STRENGTHEN THE QUEEN BED STORAGE AREA AS AFTER READING IT HERE, I FOUND IT TO BE A LITTLE FLIMSY ALSO. 
I DID NOTICE THAT UNDER ONE OF THE DINETTE SEATS, THEY ADDED A DRAWER, BUT ON THE OTHER SIDE THEY DID NOT. HAS ANYONE ADDED THIS DRAWER BEFORE AND HAS IT BEEN A HELP OR HINDERANCE? 
AGAIN, THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD INFO AND HAPPY CAMPING TO ALL!!!

SCOTT


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! Have fun with it~


----------

